# New pet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Scleropages (Jul 7, 2011)

he/she is cute and has racing stripes and kills things and drinks blood.. etc etc... :lol:

Just like a snake but slimmey!!!
(snakes is slimmey)


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry mate but thats a bit grosse but really cool. How big and whats the enclosure like?


----------



## D3pro (Jul 7, 2011)

LOL... awesome


----------



## snakes123 (Jul 7, 2011)

where did you get it??


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jul 7, 2011)

awww cute???? is that a really big leech?


----------



## Trench (Jul 7, 2011)

evan for me that is gross


----------



## lisa5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Strange but cool. What/how do you feed it?


----------



## D3pro (Jul 7, 2011)

lisa5 said:


> Strange but cool. What/how do you feed it?



The pic of him holding it? thats how lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 7, 2011)

Adorable. I hear they only need to be fed once a year.
I guess it eats blood sausage?


----------



## Boidae (Jul 7, 2011)

Certainly not what I was expecting, but thats still pretty cool. 
Those stripes are awesome 
Im curious, how exactly do you feed a leech?


----------



## zacthefrog (Jul 7, 2011)

yeh i would say so too


----------



## richoman_3 (Jul 7, 2011)

LiasisFreak said:


> Im curious, how exactly do you feed a leech?



you put it on your hand it sucks you dry


----------



## Defective (Jul 7, 2011)

even thats weird but each to their own i guess....


----------



## Boidae (Jul 7, 2011)

richoman_3 said:


> you put it on your hand it sucks you dry



I hope your not being serious :shock:


----------



## elogov (Jul 7, 2011)

HAHAHA love it.


----------



## Khagan (Jul 7, 2011)

I bet he is gonna hybridize it with his stripey jungles, and build an army of stripey blood sucking serpents of doom.


----------



## snakeluvver (Jul 7, 2011)

Khagan said:


> I bet he is gonna hybridize it with his stripey jungles, and build an army of stripey blood sucking serpents of doom.


Im first on the list for them


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome


----------



## thals (Jul 7, 2011)

Freakin sweet Bluey dude! Keep up your insane collection, in awe over here!


----------



## Wally (Jul 7, 2011)

Blood with an ink chaser.


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 7, 2011)

I want.
No...
I *need.*


----------



## K3nny (Jul 7, 2011)

whoa,
a pet with medicinal powers, freaky factor and a blood sausage in a pinch
cool


----------



## MathewB (Jul 7, 2011)

I was wondering why the leech was getting bigger, then I passed out


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 8, 2011)

lol , It eats crayfish  Not humans!
it's just in a glass tank atm with gravel and a plastic plant , I am considering going all out and making a kick-rump Leach enclosure , haha


----------



## monitordude (Jul 8, 2011)

where'd you get it? looks heaps cool, i wouldnt mind one!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Jul 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lol , It eats crayfish  Not humans!
> it's just in a glass tank atm with gravel and a plastic plant , I am considering going all out and making a kick-rump Leach enclosure , haha



That thing eats better than me!!!!


----------



## Smithers (Jul 8, 2011)

Kool


----------



## Waterrat (Jul 8, 2011)

They are fascinating critters. I remember seeing a display where they had a series of bent glass tubes (bit like a spiral maze) submerged in a big tank and the demonstrators dropped in a few drops of blood at one end of the tube. The leeches had to find the entrance and work their way through the tubes to get to the source of the food. They have done it with amazing speed and accuracy.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 8, 2011)

Seriously weird, icky and awesome all at the same time.

I guess I never would have thought of them as pets.
The mind boggles!


----------



## sarah_m (Jul 8, 2011)

Just looking at the pics gave me the shivers!!! I didn't know they could be that big, I am seriously going to have nightmares tonight!!!!!!


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jul 8, 2011)

Looks really cool. Love the stripes


----------



## varanus (Jul 8, 2011)

I've seen some decent sized leeches hanging off frogs but that's one effin huge one 

How does it feed on the crayfish? Be kinda interesting to see.


----------



## Boidae (Jul 8, 2011)

Scleropages said:


> lol , It eats crayfish  Not humans!



Well now I feel like a complete idiot haha  
Crayfish are much better than humans


----------



## killimike (Jul 8, 2011)

That is an awesome leech!! Did you get it from a cray farm, or just find it?


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 8, 2011)

Thats amazing! It is huge...... you're funny lol

How would you contain it? I imagine they are escape artists?!?!?!


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 8, 2011)

Awesome pet, just dont forget to leave the lid on the tank.


----------



## Lielah (Jul 8, 2011)

BIGG LLLeecche!

ew

....If it gets stuck on..in..how du get it off?? (without hurting it)

Whats it's name?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jul 8, 2011)

Guess who's getting a leech?


----------



## killimike (Jul 8, 2011)

A leech as cool as mr stripey?


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 9, 2011)

leach ftw!


----------

